# What Is Science, Anyway?



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Fundamentally, science is the process of building and testing models. 
That's it.

https://www.wired.com/story/common-...555591-dda2-403e-83a9-72bc7e26f54a_popular4-1


----------



## psm1212 (Feb 9, 2016)

The antidote for hubris.


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

I weigh in with trepidation.....
Models like the ones (we use several) we use for weather is an extrapolation on what to expect based on past inputs.
Most of the time it works , but very often, we have 2 weeks out a different outcome from the model.
I have a bit of heart burn with the "so called models" for global warming. Models often use what we know. I am not convinced we "Know all" as it relates to weather. The Sun, oceans, water currents, etc. all are understood but not mastered. the predictions for end of the world have been around since the late 70s and we are still here so we need to really discern Models from reality.
Most of the global warming scare are "models predict....." Just do not fall into the trap of Models equal Science. Models is guestimation, science is reality.
When the weather predictions can be accurate out 30 days, and dead on, I can allow that models are improving, Today not so much.

So Imo Science it the attempt to understand something, then make a model or test to prove or disprove ones theory. THEN allow peer review, and repeat of the test to weed out, one Off test results.

I am all for science, "funded modeling" not so much. Government funded models not at all, too much agenda , bleeding into the results or interpretation.

GG


----------



## Trin (May 6, 2020)

Ditto regarding funding modeling. My dad the entomologist thought that the corrupting effect of much of the funding bias related to an estimated 85% of poor research in his field. Not all of it is funding related but some a lack of careful methodical research and the ability to ask the right questions. It is OK to say "I really don't have a clue" 

I would point out the recently debunked concept that varroa feed on bee hemolymph. Turns out it looks like they feed on bee fat body tissue. The apparent error is attributed to poor interpretation of a Russian bee researcher's paper on the subject. 

I always wonder what happens to funding for a 3 year theoretical research project when one disproves the theory in the first year.......


----------

